# New to CB



## Albert111 (May 26, 2011)

Hello all, I'm Augie, 

I'm new to CB and I've got an interest in special effects as my wife is active in stage theater.

I found your website by random search, looking for special effects for the stage, specifically, making a character glow like a ghost in a theater in the round environment where the stage lighting is minimal. 

Our group is performing, Blithe Spirit in the round. Any ideas for making the ghost, Elvira, more ghostly?


----------



## LXPlot (May 26, 2011)

If you make her costumes the correct color, get a bit of makeup, and add a bit of color magic, you can do some real cool stuff. For instance, blueish makeup and clothing will look great under pale blue lighting, and really make your character pop. I'll add a link to a blog on the subject.

Welcome to Controlbooth, we hope to see you around.


----------



## DuckJordan (May 26, 2011)

I'm guessing cracking a couple glow sticks over their head isn't a good idea... It would help a little bit to know if they are moving or other things. I can imagine putting an up light on them to make them glow.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (May 26, 2011)

If none of the other characters are wearing white costumes, and there isn't any white on the set, then UV could work for you. Even if the specific actor's costume isn't white, some UV-reactive paint (Rosco "Invisible Blue" comes to mind) will make it glow under a UV source. However, if there's anything else white in the vicinity, it'll ping too which may destroy the effect....audience members in white shirts can be a problem - I'd be suggesting directional UV units rather than the fluoro tubes which spill everywhere!


----------

